# So a stout, porter and bitter walk into a bar...



## pablo_h (9/6/16)

Which one gets the nottingham, which others the s04 and windsor yeasts.

I really wanted to try windsor for the first time so I bought a pack today. I have been put off s04 for a while as I had a failed brew in the past (like many many others had), but it can't be that bad if it's still being sold and successfully used by others. Plus I have 2 packs to pitch and pack of MJ british ale yeast in reserve in case the s04 doesn't take off

Nottingham in the stout seems like a no brainer, but I've done many stouts in the past with old coopers kit yeast (which is a good way to use them up), but that's high attenuating and finishes very dry just like nottingham reportedly does, so maybe it's time to do something different and compare some other style of yeast?

F.W.I.W The porter is getting 700g LDME, 200g steeped choc malt, the stout is getting 1kg DDME (as I'm using all choc malt I have left in the porter), the bitter is getting 700g LDME and 300g steeped crystal.


----------



## Yob (9/6/16)

Windsor for the stout.. Yum..

04 for the boil..


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (9/6/16)

Then the Scotsman walked arrived in about w1728, and said " I shall take your Porter and Stout"


----------



## pablo_h (10/6/16)

Aye, the scot can take my porter and stout, but he'll never have freeeedoooom!


Thinking now I may either use the windsor for the porter, have a layabout scot fermenter unemployed and wait until the porter is finished to throw the stout on after. Or, try that experiment mixing 1/2 windsor, 1/2 nottingham so both fermenters get some of each running a porter and stout at the same time and no scots about.

Also chuck brigalow on the english bitter instead of s04 /jk


----------

